# Now you have done it :)



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I once brought something like this up and it turned out to be the outing that we had in August. Now that you have mentioned it, you are in charge  how far North are you talking? I am in Muskegon and would love to go on a bird hunt.


----------

